# jc higgins jet flows



## bicycle larry (May 15, 2015)

is there any jc higgins jet flows out there 1956 and 57 if so lets see them!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## 47jchiggins (May 15, 2015)

Seeing Double......






Todd


----------



## Evans200 (May 15, 2015)

Man that's a pretty sight.


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2015)

Todd, that's not fair that you have 2 of these.
As always,  museum quality! 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2015)

*jc higgins jet flow*

wow thanks so much for putting thees on .super nice!!!! todd   thees two would be 1956  from bicycle larry


----------



## the tinker (May 16, 2015)

*Jet  flow project*

These bikes are the last of the heavyweights and I really like their 50s look.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2015)

*jc higgins jet flow*

her is my jet flow missing the org head light and tailight but its a super nice rideing bike .i all most sold it this week but desided not to .thees jet flows are getting really hard to find  from bicycle larry


----------



## the tinker (May 16, 2015)

Nice bike Larry!! That "red " really pops out at ya! Also like your cap guns! The 1950s was such a great time to grow up in.  every thing from a toy cap gun to a kids bicycle was so over built to last......good thing too, as we can enjoy these "survivors" today.


----------



## hotrod62 (May 16, 2015)

my 1956 jetflow as found covered in house paint and after with my personal touch


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 16, 2015)

Here is one that I regrettably sold about a year and a half ago




But all is well. I just picked up this one last Sunday!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2015)

*jc higgins jet flow*

nice job on your jet flow  hotrod 62 i sure love the colour of it !!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (May 16, 2015)

*jc higgins jet flow*

what a nice find greg thanks so much for putting this on here from bicycle larry


----------



## lgibster (May 16, 2015)

1956 Ladies Jetflow I just recently picked up.


----------



## Hpwraps (May 17, 2015)

Here's mine. Missing rear tail light and needs original rear fender. This is how I found it I have not touched it yet but had to have it. I have two more frames tanks and forks for custom builds.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2015)

'56








Action shot


----------



## lgibster (May 18, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> '56
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hpwraps (May 18, 2015)

Love the girls jetflows too! Back when they thought everything in 2015 would look like a spaceship. Can't beat the styling.


----------



## Fltwd57 (May 18, 2015)

Here's my girls '57 Jet Flow -





A boys '57 Jet Flow I owned for awhile -





And in case you were wondering where the Jet Flow styling came from, here they are next to my '54 J.C. Higgins 100 -


----------



## bicycle larry (May 19, 2015)

*jc higgins jet flow*

thanks for putting thees on . the 54 j.c . higgins 100  is super nice also hard to find one of thees may be i should start a tread up to see how many are out there would like one thees my self  from bicycle larry


----------



## lgibster (May 19, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> thanks for putting thees on . the 54 j.c . higgins 100  is super nice also hard to find one of thees may be i should start a tread up to see how many are out there would like one thees my self  from bicycle larry




That '54 is an awesome bike.  First one I have seen complete, great job.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 19, 2015)

First one I've seen! Gorgeous bike!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 17, 2016)

Almost brought this to Memory Lane this Thursday to sell ....Thanks to Divine intervention I won't.



Big thanks to Bicycle Larry for making me come to my senses.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 17, 2016)

OK OK  I am late to this one  

 

  hear you go


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> OK OK  I am late to this one  View attachment 371712 View attachment 371713  hear you go



4 of a kind! Can't beat a hand like that. I fold!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 17, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Seeing Double......View attachment 214396View attachment 214397
> 
> Todd



 wow !! very nice


----------



## tech549 (Oct 17, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> *jc higgins jet flow*
> 
> thanks for putting thees on . the 54 j.c . higgins 100  is super nice also hard to find one of thees may be i should start a tread up to see how many are out there would like one thees my self  from bicycle larry



 looks like w will have to go to California bicycle larry to get one of these !!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 17, 2016)

tech549 said:


> looks like w will have to go to California bicycle larry to get one of these !!



 last one i saw  of thee 54s at memory lane a bout 16 years a go  org. tires all intected . at the time i was heavy in to the monarks .!!! you never no one mite show up again at memory lane !!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> 4 of a kind! Can't beat a hand like that. I fold!



one for me & my 3  girlfriend,s


----------



## the2finger (Oct 17, 2016)

Wife's '56 bought it with the modern three speed hub kinda like it


----------



## Connor (Oct 24, 2016)

This is one of my favorite bikes that I own... All original except the tires and maybe the chain guard.


----------

